# Seguimento América do Norte - 2008



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2008 às 00:16)

*Agência dá férias tropicais* 







A nevasca de 1º de janeiro em Montreal fará uma agência de turismo canadense dar férias tropicais grátis para milhares de quebequenses, informaram nesta quarta-feira fontes empresariais. A Itravel2000, principal agência turística do Canadá, tinha prometido em uma grande campanha publicitária premiar os clientes que compraram passagens em sua página na Web se no dia 1º de janeiro caísse mais de 5 polegadas (12,7 cm) de neve na região de Quebec.
Na terça-feira, caíram 14,8 cm de neve no aeroporto de Montreal, segundo os serviços meteorológicos canadenses. A Itravel2000 informou hoje que vai pagar a promessa e que, em conseqüência, "milhares de quebequenses receberão passagens gratuitas".

AFP


----------



## Luis França (5 Jan 2008 às 01:02)

LOS ANGELES COUNTY COAST INCLUDING DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES-
SANTA MONICA MOUNTAINS RECREATIONAL AREA-LOS ANGELES COUNTY VALLEYS-
LOS ANGELES COUNTY MOUNTAINS EXCLUDING THE SANTA MONICA RANGE-
ANTELOPE VALLEY-CATALINA ISLAND-SANTA CLARITA VALLEY-
123 PM PST FRI JAN 4 2008

...FLASH FLOOD WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 6 PM PST THIS EVENING
THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING...

THE FLASH FLOOD WATCH CONTINUES FOR

* ALL OF LOS ANGELES COUNTY...ESPECIALLY THE BURN AREAS.

* FROM 6 PM PST THIS EVENING THROUGH SATURDAY MORNING.

* RAINFALL RATES BETWEEN ONE HALF AND ONE INCH PER HOUR WILL BE
LIKELY AT TIMES DURING THE STORM...WITH LOCALLY HIGHER RATES
POSSIBLE ON SOUTH AND SOUTHWEST FACING MOUNTAIN AND FOOTHILL
LOCATIONS.

* THESE ANTICIPATED RAINFALL RATES WILL POSE A THREAT FOR
SIGNIFICANT FLASH FLOODING AND DEBRIS FLOWS IN THE BURN AREAS...
ALONG WITH DANGEROUS ROADWAY FLOODING AND OVERFLOWING OF SMALL
CREEKS IN NON-BURN AREAS.

A FLASH FLOOD WATCH MEANS THAT CONDITIONS MAY DEVELOP THAT LEAD TO
FLASH FLOODING. FLASH FLOODING IS A VERY DANGEROUS SITUATION.

SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA RESIDENTS...ESPECIALLY THOSE WHO LIVE IN OR
BELOW THE BURN AREAS ARE URGED TO TAKE THE STEPS NECESSARY TO
PROTECT THEIR PROPERTY. PERSONS IN THE WATCH AREA SHOULD REMAIN
ALERT AND FOLLOW DIRECTIONS OF EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS OFFICIALS.
EVACUATIONS SHOULD BEGIN IMMEDIATELY WITHOUT WAITING FOR
INSTRUCTIONS IF HEAVY FLOWS OF WATER OR MUD AND DEBRIS ARE OBSERVED.








... colectânea de textos de vários foruns e blogues acerca do que se está a passar na Califórnia ...

*UPDATE ON LOCAL STORM... ALMOST 200,000 WITHOUT POWER IN CALIFORNIA* 

Highway 17 is closed due to a mudslide. Highway 9 is closed... only people who know the area are able to get through.
Highway 1 is too dangerous to drive, no one knows if mudslides will happen.
Highway 101 is very dangerous... you can get as far as Gilroy... but after that... who knows... When you turn off 101 on 68 or highway 1... there are down trees... and floods.
So if you are planning on driving to Monterey from San Jose or San Francisco... get a room and stay put.
Carmel Vally road is flooded in many places... Power is out in mid valley -- The village still has power....
The power is still out in Monterey and many parts of Santa Cruz.

*
***BREAKING*** California Getting Hammered Right Now!!!	*

Trees DOWN...fences DOWN...phone lines DOWN...drainage ditches and creeks FULL...water, branches, and leaves everywhere, wind gusting to 50mph... accidents, traffic jams, and road closers...power outages...and more of the same to come.
Our local news station in Northern Ca. was predicting 100 mile and hour winds as well as gusts over 100 mph!!! That's Category 3 hurricane strength folks!!!

This is a cold core super storm, the perfect storm in fact. Might be better than the perfect storm.
Cold cores rely on cold, and upper jet stream dynamics to sustain.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jan 2008 às 20:15)

*Rain of iguanas in Miami*

Wednesday night's bitter cold temperatures rattled tree-dwelling iguanas in South Florida.

The large green reptiles drop out of the trees and litter the ground when temperatures drop in sunny South Florida.

The lizards are not dead. Most of them are alive and are simply cold. When the weather returns to the warmth they know and love, they will spring back to life. 






"It is as if they are in suspended animation," said Robert Yero, park manager at Bill Baggs Cape Florida State Park on Key Biscayne.

At Bill Baggs park on Thursday, it was raining iguanas.

The critters could be found underneath buttonwood trees and beneath a sea grape.

"We have found dozens on the bike path after a major cold snap,'' said Yero. "When they warm up in the sun, they come back to life.''

The iguanas are exotics from Central and South America. Most of them were house pets at one point, and then released into the wild by their owners when they got too big.

In their new home in the wild of South Florida, they feed on vegetation.

''They really are taking over,'' Yero said. 

http://www.wesh.com/weather/14973518/detail.html#

Hehehehe na Inglaterra já choveram maçãs...pobres bichos.


----------



## Luis França (6 Jan 2008 às 12:53)

*Big Snowstorm in California - up to 44 inches - Incredible!*






A big Snowstorm hit California's Sierra Nevada mountains Saturday, (01/05/08), dumping as much as 44 inches in some locations, some 440,000 people were without power Friday from central California to Washington state.  Forecasters are expecting up to 10 feet in higher elevations by Sunday.  Flights in the San Francisco area were canceled Friday and trucks blew over due to wind gusts up to 80 mph during a second surge of the storm that toppled trees causing damage to homes and automobiles. Interstate 80, between California and Nevada remains closed today. Flash flood warnings for southern California were in effect by Saturday. 

California's emergency operations opened Friday and Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger has already been in contact with Homeland Security Secretary Michael Chertoff. 

Global warming...Really!


----------



## Mago (8 Jan 2008 às 09:59)

> Nova Iorque, 08 Jan (Lusa) - Nova Iorque, nos Estados Unidos, teve segunda-feira temperaturas primaveris superiores a 15 graus, sendo que hoje o termómetro poderá atingir valores-recorde, indicou o serviço meteorológico da cidade.
> 
> A subida das temperaturas chegou bruscamente, depois de nos primeiros dias do ano a cidade ter estado debaixo de 12 graus negativos.
> 
> ...


Lusa/Fim


----------



## Carlos Dias (8 Jan 2008 às 12:26)

*Chicago ontem registrou à incrivel marca de 18,5ºC , recorde quebrado para a data de 17,0ºC em 1965...!!*


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2008 às 12:30)

*Tornados atingem Meio-Oeste dos EUA e deixam um morto* 

Um fenômeno raro de tornados em janeiro varreu cidades do Meio-Oeste dos Estados Unidos, destelhando casas em vários estados e matando ao menos uma pessoa no Missouri. 
Em Illinois, cerca de 500 famílias foram desabrigadas, segundo informações do Corpo de Bombeiros e da Agência de Gerenciamento de Emergência. Uma mulher morreu quando sua casa móvel foi levada pela força dos ventos. Ao menos seis pessoas --duas com ferimentos graves-- foram atendidas em hospitais. Carros e caminhões também foram arrastados pelos ventos e o fornecimento elétrico está cortado em várias partes. 
No Wisconsin, um alerta de emergência fez com que cerca de 300 pessoas fossem movidas para um abrigo em Walworth. Pequenos tornados foram registrados também em Arkansas, Oklahoma. 
Tempestades continuam atingindo a região do Meio-Oeste do país, que sofre com o forte frio desde o início do inverno. O fenômeno raro é resultado do aquecimento causado por uma corrente de ar quente vinda do sul. "É muito incomum para esta época do ano", afirmou Benjamin Sipprell, do Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia. Em dezembro, tempestades de neve e fortes ventos deixaram ao menos 22 mortos, atrasaram vôos nos aeroportos e bloquearam várias estradas na região. 
"A combinação de fortes nevadas, ventos e baixa sensação térmica torna perigosa ou inviável qualquer tipo de viagem em algumas áreas", indicou o Serviço Meteorológico Nacional americano, em advertência que inclui zonas de Illinois, Iowa, Missouri, Wisconsin, Michigan e Minnesota. 

Folha Online


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2008 às 12:34)

Brutal subida dos valores de temperatura nestes últimos dias.


----------



## Luis França (13 Jan 2008 às 21:38)

*Flooding Forces Hundreds From Their East-Central Illinois Homes*











The Torres family was among hundreds forced to evacuate in east-central Illinois after days of heavy rainfall and melting snow caused severe flooding. More than 430 homes, including 235 in Watseka, were evacuated.
The towns hardest hit by the flooding were this Iroquois County community of 6,000 people, where residents left because of flooding from Sugar Creek and the Iroquois River and Pontiac in Livingston County, where about 200 homes were evacuated when the Vermilion River went over its banks.
Gov. Rod Blagojevich declared the two counties state disaster areas.
"This disaster is of a magnitude that you can never be fully prepared," Watseka Mayor John Weidert said.

*Canada - Huntsville flooding drives out 125 families*






The mayor of Huntsville declared a flood emergency yesterday as melting snow and rain left about 125 homes under as much as a metre and a half of water.
The worst flooding in a decade in the Ontario cottage country town came with little notice from environmental officials.
Huntsville Mayor Claude Doughty had been warned Wednesday afternoon by Ministry of Natural Resources officials that there would be "very minor" flooding, as light rain and warm weather melted snow. But about 6 p.m., "The (ministry) phoned back and said this is the big one," Doughty told the Star. "Within two hours, we had to get people out of that area. Within three hours, there was five feet (1.5 metres) of water."
High water affected 125 homes in two flood plains near the Big East River basin, one around Ravenscliffe Rd., another around Rivercove Dr. No injuries were reported.

*Weatherman calls deadly early-morning tornado unusual event*






The intensity of a tornado that struck the Ozark foothills on Tuesday, killing a Pope County man, could produce winds up to 135 mph and was unusual in its timing, a meteorologist said Thursday.
John Robinson of the National Weather Service in North Little Rock said the tornado was an Enhanced Fujita (EF ) 2, which can generate winds of 111 mph to 135 mph.


----------



## Santos (13 Jan 2008 às 22:58)

E eles que se cuidem; ao que tudo parece indicar até a Florida e mesmo o México terão uma intensa entrada fria na próxima semana, superior à ocorrida à uns dias.
A corrente do Labrador ...  a fazer das suas


----------



## Vicente Limberg (15 Jan 2008 às 17:56)

Augusta -3 °C Muito nublado 
Boston 0 °C Céu Encoberto (Sensação Térmica: -5 °C) 
Nova Iorque 2 °C Céu Encoberto 
Filadélfia 3 °C Céu Encoberto (Sensação Térmica: 0 °C) 
Washington 3 °C Neve fraca (Sensação Térmica: -2 °C) 
Cleveland -1 °C Neve fraca ( Sensação Térmica: -9 °C) 
Cincinnati -7 °C Céu Encoberto 
Columbus -4 °C Céu Encoberto (Sensação Térmica: -13 °C)


----------



## Santos (21 Jan 2008 às 15:17)

Santos disse:


> E eles que se cuidem; ao que tudo parece indicar até a Florida e mesmo o México terão uma intensa entrada fria na próxima semana, superior à ocorrida à uns dias.
> A corrente do Labrador ...  a fazer das suas



*FRIO DESDE O CANADÁ AO GOLFO DO MÉXICO*


----------



## Luis França (25 Jan 2008 às 14:00)

*A second wet and wild California storm*


----------



## Luis França (26 Jan 2008 às 00:10)

*Blue Haze Prompts Emergency Advisory*

Metro 911 is advising people in Kanawha County to go indoors if you are affected by the mysterious blue haze and chlorine smell.



> AS OF THIS TIME...METRO 911 HAS NOT RECEIVED ANY REPORTS OF PEOPLE EXPERIENCING ACUTE DISTRESS FROM CONTACT WITH THIS UNKNOWN SUBSTANCE.
> 
> METRO 911 STILL HAS NOT BEEN NOTIFIED OF THE SOURCE OR ORIGIN...AND NO ONE HAS NOTIFIED METRO 911 THAT THEY HAVE HAD A LEAK OR RELEASE.
> 
> AS SUCH...EMERGENCY OFFICIALS ARE NOT ADVISING A FORMAL SHELTER IN PLACE...BUT IT IS NOT RECOMMENDED TO VOLUNTARILY PROLONG EXPOSURE BECAUSE THE SUBSTANCE IS STILL UNKNOWN.


----------



## Luis França (26 Jan 2008 às 15:25)

*Group Stuck in Icy Creek in Frigid Temperatures*

[VIDEO]http://www.wchstv.com/template/flashplayers/streamplayer.swf?stream=wchs/newsroom/eyewitness/wchs_080121_1071&stopimg=/newsroom/eyewitness/0801/i/080121_1071_320.jpg[/VIDEO]

*Winter Storm Blasts Southern California*





POINT MUGU Calif. - A powerful winter storm that unleashed a thick blanket of mountain snow, heavy rain and at least one tornado pounded Southern California for a fifth straight day Friday.
Some areas Thursday received more rain than they did the entire year before, National Weather Service meteorologist Jamie Meier said, though experts said the moisture would do little to improve local water supplies.
By Friday morning, Long Beach had received 2.43 inches of rain, compared to 2.1 over the previous 12 months, Meier said. Downtown Los Angeles had received 2.25 inches and Santa Barbara was drenched with 5.4 inches.


*SEVERE WEATHER STATEMENT
ONTARIO WEATHER SERVICE
JANUARY 26, 2008 7:00amPST*

SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA COASTAL AND VALLEY SECTIONS...ALL...

THE ONTARIO WEATHER SERVICE HAS ISSUED A SEVERE WEATHER STATEMENT IN ADVANCE OF A POSSIBLE THUNDERSTORM SETUP ON SUNDAY. THUNDERSTORMS, AID WITH STRONG LOW, MID AND UPPER LEVEL JET DYNAMICS, COUPLED WITH ENOUGH INSTABILITY WILL HAVE THE CHANCE TO ROTATE. THIS MEANS TORNADIC THUNDERSTORMS ARE POSSIBLE OVER THE WATER, COAST, AND VALLEY SECTIONS OF THE FORECAST AREA. SHEAR VALUES ARE EXPECTED, AS OF NOW, TO EXCEED NORMAL SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA CONDITIONS FOR TORNADOES AND SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS...ALL PUBLIC MUST BE AWARE OF THIS SETUP ON SUNDAY...FULL DETAILS COMING OUT SUNDAY MORNING BY 6AM ON A POSSIBLE SEVERE AND TORNADO WATCH ISSUED BY THE OWS.... 


*OWS*


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2008 às 13:53)

*Tornados devastam quatro estados na região sul dos EUA*

Uma cadeia de tornados que castigou, na terça-feira, os estados americanos de Kentucky, Arkansas, Mississipi e Tennessee matou pelo menos 27 pessoas e deixou mais de cem feridos. As tempestades destruíram construções, tombaram caminhões e isoladores moradores da região sul dos Estados Unidos. De acordo com a rede de TV "CNN", as tempestades mataram pelo menos 13 pessoas no Arkansas, 11 no Tennessee e três em Kentucky. 
Os tornados forçaram ainda o fechamento momentâneo de alguns centros de votação durante as primárias presidenciais realizadas no Arkansas e em Tennessee. Em meio à expectativa criada pelos resultados das primárias, os pré-candidatos Hillary Clinton, Barack Obama e Mike Huckabee lembraram as vítimas dos tornados. 
- Foi uma noite bastante difícil. Não sei se posso recordar quando tivemos tantos alertas (de tornado) - disse o governador de Arkansas, Mike Beebe, em um centro de operações de emergência em North Little Rock. " Foi uma noite bastante difícil. Não sei se posso recordar quando tivemos tantos alertas de tornado "
De acordo com o governo do Arkansas, as equipes de resgate passaram a noite trabalhando, mas ainda não é possível saber ao certo a proporção da destruição. As tempestades também provocaram danos em uma universidade e forçaram o fechamento de um centro comercial, um asilo e um hospital. 
No Tennessee, vários estudantes ficaram isolados em um dos dormitórios da Universidade Union. Três pessoas morreram em Memphis no desabamento de um depósito, provocado por um dos tornados que arrasou um setor da cidade. Uma antena do serviço de patrulha de estradas também foi derrubada, forçando a breve suspensão de vôos no Aeroporto Internacional da cidade. 
Outro tornado foi responsável pelo incêndio em uma usina de gás natural no nordeste de Nashville, e as autoridades temiam esta madrugada que número não determinado de pessoas tivesse morrido no incidente. Outras três pessoas morreram nos condados de Madison e Oaks, onde 50 pessoas ficaram isoladas em um asilo, agregaram fontes oficiais. Ainda se desconhece como teriam ocorrido as outras duas mortes nesse estado. 
As tempestades também castigaram a região ocidental de Kentucky, onde três pessoas morreram, disse Buddy Rogers, porta-voz dos serviços de emergência. Rogers acrescentou que foi declarado o estado de emergência na região e que se ordenou o desdobramento de efetivos da Guarda Nacional em Kentucky. Huckabee, ex-governador do estado de Arkansas, transmitiu suas condolências aos familiares das vítimas em discurso pronunciado em Little Rock, capital do estado. 
Os tornados castigaram a região central do país, que já tinha sido afetada nos últimos dias por tempestades de chuvas e neve. Em Wisconsin a neve acumulada chegou a quase meio metro em algumas regiões, e as tempestades causaram uma série de acidentes de trânsito. As autoridades informaram que uma mulher morreu e outras quatro pessoas ficaram feridas em um acidente envolvendo vários veículos. Enquanto isso, o estado de Iowa se preparava para novas nevascas durante o dia. Neste momento, os caminhos na região sudeste do estado já estão cobertos de neve e a situação não melhorará nas próximas horas - disse um porta-voz do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional em Des Moines. 

O Globo


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2008 às 17:02)

Foi uma terça-feira negra, o número de mortos deve ultrapassar os 50 o que torna o dia mais mortífero dos últimos 23 anos devido a tornados, e também foi um evento muito raro para a data, é preciso recuar a Janeiro de 1949 para um dia tão trágico tão cedo, e em 1949 não havia obviamente os meios que existem hoje.



> *Severe weather, tornadoes kill 48 across South*
> (CNN) -- Emergency crews searched on Wednesday morning for victims who might have been overlooked after violent storms and tornadoes roared through the mid-South overnight, killing at least 48 people, authorities said.
> 
> The storms ripped apart homes and a shopping mall, and trapped residents of university dorms and a retirement home in debris.
> ...


(c) CNN




> *Super Tuesday tornado outbreak: deadliest in 23 years  	*
> Violent tornadoes rampaged across the South last night, killing at least 48 people, injuring hundreds, and destroying thousands of buildings. The death toll from the 2008 Super Tuesday Tornado Outbreak makes it the deadliest tornado outbreak in the past 23 years. The last time tornadoes killed so many people in the U.S. was on May 31, 1985, when 88 people died in a tornado outbreak that hit Ohio, New York, and Pennsylvania. What is really unusual about yesterday's Super Tuesday Outbreak is that it occurred in early February. Only one other tornado outbreak in the past century killed so many people so early in the year--the great Warren, Arkansas tornado outbreak of January 3, 1949, which killed 60 people.
> 
> 
> ...


(c) Jeff Masters


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2008 às 21:17)

*Tornados matam 48 pessoas nos EUA*

48 pessoas morreram e centenas ficaram feridas depois da passagem de violentos tornados nos estados de Tennessee, Arkansas, Alabama, Mississipi e Kentucky, revela o jornal Washington Post.


Equipas de socorro estão no local a vasculhar os escombros de casas e de outros edificios. Prevê-se que o número de vítimas mortais seja ainda mais elevado dado que ainda não foi possivel procurar em todos os locais destruídos pelos tornados: casas, um centro comercial e um campus universitário.

De acordo com dados das equipas de socorro, foram encontradas 24 pessoas mortas no Tennessee, 13 no Arkansas, 7 no Kentucky, e 4 no Alabama. Os tornados ainda destruiram várias propriedades no Mississipi mas até agora não foram encontradas quaisquer vítimas.

O Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia recebeu mais de 60 avisos de tornados na região sul, desde as 4:00 da manhã, hora local, até à manhã de hoje. Também foram recebidos dezenas de avisos de forte queda de granizo.

Mike Beebe, Governador do Arkansas, confirmou que os tornados afectaram diversas zonas e que o rasto de destruição é enorme.

Fonte: SAPO

Os tornados não são mais para Abril


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2008 às 11:33)

*Jornal Nacional - Tornados nos EUA (06/02/2008)* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMtB4OFX1Qg[/YOUTUBE]​
*Sul dos EUA fustigado por tornados e tempestades*

Os relatos sobre o aconteceu terça e quarta-feira em várias regiões do Sul dos Estados Unidos são impressionantes. Vários tornados tocaram no chão, derrubando tudo e todos por onde passavam. Pelo menos 55 pessoas morreram e mais de 150 ficaram feridas.  
No Tennessee, um tornado sugou uma criança de 11 meses e a mãe da sua casa. Foram encontrados mais tarde num campo próximo do local onde viviam. Inacreditavelmente, o bebé sobreviveu e está bem. A mãe morreu. 
Em Nashville, Ferina Ferrington contou a uma estação de televisão local o momento em que o tornado chegou: “ Eu e o meu marido fomos para a banheira com a nossa criança. Lembro-me de estar a voar pelo ar. Foi assustador. De repente tudo ficou muito silencioso e vimos que a nossa casa tinha desaparecido. O nosso bebé estava bem”. Tennessee, onde 31 pessoas morreram, foi o Estado mais atingido pelos tornados, mas também o Arkansas (13 mortos), Kentucky (7 mortos), Alabama (4 mortos) e Mississippi sentiram a força da natureza. 
O Centro Nacional de Previsão de Tempestades em Norman, Oklahoma, recebeu informação sobre 69 tornados às voltas por aqueles Estados. No Arkansas, pelo menos 500 residências foram destruídas ou danificadas. Várias regiões ficaram sem energia e há registo de várias explosões provocadas por fugas de gás. O presidente norte-americano vai sexta-feira ao Tennessee para avaliar a extensão dos estragos e oferecer apoio às pessoas afectadas pelos tornados

RTP

*Night of the Tornados in Memphis Tennessee 2-05-08 *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10AXUU6-jTQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2008 às 13:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os tornados não são mais para Abril



Apesar de poderem ocorrer ao longo de todo o ano, o pico nos EUA em termos nacionais é em Maio/Junho, mas varia conforme a latitude, é precisamente nas regiões mais a sul como agora foi que aparecem com alguma frequência logo no inicio da Primavera. Apesar de muito raros em Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro, não é inédito como indiquei ontem , já em 1949 tinha ocorrido um evento deste género ainda mais cedo, no início de Janeiro.




> In addition, tornadoes occur throughout the year. Because a tornado may occur at any time of the day or year somewhere in the U.S., there really is no national tornado season (as there is with Atlantic hurricanes). Instead, each region may experience increased tornadic potential at different times of the year. Like with the diurnal pattern, for the United States (and hemisphere) as a whole, the months in which tornadoes are most likely correspond to the times of year when solar heating is at is maximum. In the Northern Hemisphere, that is August and September, and in the Southern Hemisphere, February and March. Regionally, however, the frequency of tornadoes in the United States is closely tied with the progression of the warm season. Most of the early spring tornadoes in the U.S. tend to occur in the lower latitudes of the Southeast and south Central regions. Gulf States, such as Mississippi and Louisiana are the frequent recipients of tornadoes from February to April. Late spring tornadoes migrate a bit farther north, often into Kansas, Nebraska and the Tennessee Valley region. By mid-summer, most of Tornado Alley is active and tornadoes may occur throughout the U.S. Late summer tends to bring some of the stronger tornadoes into the upper Midwest and Ohio valleys, and the pattern shifts back southward into the late autumn. The fewest tornadoes are documented during the winter months.



Link recomendado: Tornado Climatology


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2008 às 19:33)

Hoje, no jornal das 7 da sic notícias, em vez de tornados os EUA foram atingidos por uma "vaga de furacões" santa ignorância


----------



## Minho (8 Fev 2008 às 22:31)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje, no jornal das 7 da sic notícias, em vez de tornados os EUA foram atingidos por uma "vaga de furacões" santa ignorância





Furacões tornádicos!


----------



## Brigantia (8 Fev 2008 às 22:40)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje, no jornal das 7 da sic notícias, em vez de tornados os EUA foram atingidos por uma "vaga de furacões" santa ignorância



Grande cultura meteorológica


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2008 às 23:45)

Hoje, tive a falar com uma amiga que conheci no sapo há 2 anos , e como fiquei com o contacto dela no msn e falamos regularmente, ela teve a descrever ela vive no estado do Arkansas, a casa dela passou intacta porque o tornado passou a 1 km da casa dela, passaram a 3ª feira e 4ª feira de manhã na cave da casa, ela diz que é habitual haver tornados a partir de Abril, nunca se lembra de tornados em Fevereiro, o medo é aterrador, ouvir o tornado ao longe e à sua passagem fica tudo destruído, só as pessoas que não conseguiram chegar a tempo à cave é que morreram, é um relato impressionante, estou sem palavras e ao mesmo tempo, aliviado por não ter acontecido nada a ela., o alerta foi dado cerca de 15 minutos da chegada do tornado, nestes estados todas as casas é obrigatório ter caves.


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Fev 2008 às 00:07)

MSantos disse:


> Hoje, no jornal das 7 da sic notícias, em vez de tornados os EUA foram atingidos por uma "vaga de furacões" santa ignorância



boas

realmente, para que a explicação dada pelo nosso guru Azevedo  à SIC já há algum tempo  sobre  os tornados, mesmo assim  estes gajos não aprendem  

não há palavras 

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 00:20)

O costume meteorologia é uma ciencia muitoooo complicada os nomes das coisas são muito escaganifobeticos


----------



## Luis França (12 Fev 2008 às 22:43)

*Storm Hits Ohio Valley With Snow and Ice*






LOUISVILLE, Ky. (AP) - Snow and ice spread across wide sections of the Ohio Valley on Tuesday, closing schools, littering roads with cars that had spun out and canceling an appearance by first lady Laura Bush.
Freezing rain created a layer of ice on top of 4 inches of newly fallen snow in Kentucky, and up to 6 inches of snow and ice fell during the night in southern Illinois.
The weather system was moving along a line stretching to the northeast, and the National Weather Service posted winter storm warnings along a band from western Tennessee into New England.
Schools were closed Tuesday in parts of Kentucky, Illinois, Indiana, Ohio and West Virginia.
The National Park Service canceled a 199th birthday event at the Abraham Lincoln Birthplace National Historic Site in Hodgenville because of the treacherous driving conditions.
First Lady Laura Bush canceled a planned trip to central Kentucky to attend the Lincoln event and to visit a school damaged by last week's severe storms, said Bush spokeswoman Sally McDonough.
Highways near Louisville were improving Tuesday morning after a night in which dozens of cars were abandoned on freeways surrounding the city.
Indiana State Police closed a five-mile stretch of icy southbound Interstate 65 south of Indianapolis during the morning after more a dozen wrecks in just one hour, and Illinois police reported dozens of accidents.
Utilities in Kentucky reported more than 16,000 homes and businesses had been blacked out by the weather.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Mar 2008 às 22:04)

Boas!

Para mim isto é inédito!

Iso 0ºC no Golfo do México!

Realmente impressionante!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2008 às 02:01)

*EUA: rios em várias cidades do Missouri galgaram as margens devido à intensidade da chuva*

Pelo menos dez pessoas morreram nas inundações que forçaram a retirar centenas de residentes das zonas baixas do centro dos Estados Unidos, depois de os rios terem galgado as margens devido à intensidade da chuva, revelaram esta quarta-feira as autoridades. Níveis recorde de cheias estão previstos para várias cidades do Missouri. Várias zonas do ArKansas estão inundadas, bem como o Sul de Indiana e o Sudoeste do Ohio e há escolas fechadas em zonas do Kentucky ocidental devido às estradas inundadas. O Serviço nacional de Meteorologia fez avisos de inundações para o Texas e a Pensilvânia. 
Depois de dois dias, a chuva parou finalmente em muitas zonas do Missouri e Arkansas, à medida que a sistema frontal se dirige para Nordeste com chuvas torrenciais no Vale de Ohio e queda de neve em Nova Inglaterra. 
Chuvas intensas assolaram também os Estados do Alabama e Geórgia dirigindo-se agora para os Estados banhados pelo Atlântico. A polícia de Atlanta fechou ao trânsito algumas ruas, como medida de precaução, depois de um tornado ter atingido segunda-feira a cidade.  No Ohio e noutras áreas a chuva caiu em solos já saturados devido aos intensos nevões registados há menos de duas semanas. 
Quatro mortes estão ligadas às inundações no Missouri. No Kentucky, uma mulher de 65 anos aparentemente morreu afogada quando verificava a extracção da fossa sanitária da sua casa.  Os bombeiros procuram localizar um adolescente desaparecido no Texas, um homem no Missouri e receia-se pela vida de duas pessoas no Arkansas depois de os seus veículos terem sido arrastados pela torrente. 

PortugalDiário


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2008 às 18:03)

Sobre a crise tornádica de Atlanta/EUA dos passados dias 14 e 15 de Março. Foram muitos tornados (29 ao todo) mas um tornado acabou por ser diferente de tantos outros porque entrou numa área fortemente urbanizada, a baixa de Atlanta, causando prejuízos de 250 milhões de dolares.






Artigo do Jeff Masters:
 Atlanta tornado one the most damaging on record

Artigo da Wikipedia
 2008 Atlanta tornado outbreak


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2008 às 17:53)

*EUA: Dezenas de milhares de desabrigados por inundações nos estados de Arkansas e Ohio*

Dezenas de milhares de pessoas do Arkansas ao Ohio encontram-se em albergues ou lutam para proteger as suas casas das inundações após temporais com fortes chuvas que causaram pelo menos 16 mortos, informaram hoje as autoridades. O Serviço Meteorológico Nacional indica que temporais de Inverno tardios poderão fazer acumular até 37 centímetros de neve em algumas regiões do Médio Oeste, estando hoje a cruzar o vale do rio Ohio.
A previsão meteorológica anuncia mais chuvas e possíveis nevões no Estado de Misuri, onde pelo menos 70 condados registaram inundações esta semana. As autoridades de Misuri esperam que o rio Meramec atinja hoje o nível de 12 metros, isto é, mais de sete metros acima do seu nível habitual, e a população que reside perto do rio esperam que o dique construído recentemente passe com êxito na sua primeira prova. 
Os habitantes de vastas regiões no Misuri, Arkansas e Ohio combateram durante quatro dias contra rios que transbordaram e sexta-feira enfrentaram outra arremetida de nevões no Médio Oeste que obrigou ao cancelamento de numerosos voos nos aeroportos de Milwaukee e Madison (as duas cidades do Estado de Wisconsin). A neve também levou à anulação de mais de 450 voos e atrasou outros no Aeroporto Internacional O`Hare, de Chicago, que é um dos de maior tráfego aéreo do mundo.
No Sul de Wisconsin, a acumulação de neve excedeu os 30 centímetros e uma quantidade semelhante cobriu áreas do sudeste de Minnesota. Na região sul de Misuri, a ruptura de vários diques permitiu o transbordo de rios e canais e as autoridades tiveram de resgatar habitantes de mais de 200 casas e de 13 empresas em algumas localidades a leste de Cape Girardeau. 
Inúmeros rios ultrapassaram os seus leitos e inundaram residências e centros comerciais desde o norte do Texas até Ohio, em alguns casos após fortes tormentas de neve que já tinham deixado o solo saturado.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mai 2008 às 12:47)

*Tornados matam pelos menos 19 pessoas nos EUA*

O Oklahoma e o Missouri, nos EUA, foram violentamente atingidos por uma série de tornados que vitimaram pelos menos 19 pessoas. Há ainda registo de vários feridos.

O cenário é devastador em várias zonas destes Estados norte-americanos. Os tornados tocam o chão e destroem tudo por onde passam. 

Dez pessoas morreram de uma só vez quando um “twister” atingiu Seneca, na fronteira do Oklahoma. 

As imagens televisivas mostram edifícios completamente destruídos e casas que simplesmente desapareceram. 

As tempestades permaneceram activas durante a noite de sábado para domingo, deslocando-se para Este. 

A 5 de Fevereiro, no Arkansas, 13 pessoas morreram devido a tornados e outras sete perderam a vida pela mesma razão a 2 de Maio. Desde então o tempo tem estado bastante instável na região, com temperaturas abaixo do normal e chuva persistente.

Fonte: RTP


----------



## iceworld (8 Jun 2008 às 21:53)

*Inundações no Midwest*

*Inundações no MidwestMau tempo nos Estados Unidos já fez três mortos*
As tempestades e inundações no centro-oeste dos Estados Unidos ("Midwest") causaram hoje pelo menos três mortos e dezenas de feridos. 

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/mundo/Mau+tempo+nos+Estados+Unidos.htm


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jun 2008 às 22:11)

*Três mortos e centenas evacuados devido a tempestades e inundações*





Video

O centro-oeste dos Estados Unidos foram alvo de tempestades e inundações que causaram pelo menos três mortos, dezenas de feridos, e obrigaram à evacuação de centenas de pessoas. Vinte e nove mil casas ficaram sem luz e pelo menos uma pessoa ficou ferida a sul da cidade de Chicago, no Estado de Illinois, após uma zona de quintas e súburbios ter sido varrida por um tornado que destruiu postes de electricidade, árvores e telhados de edifícios. Outros pontos do Estado de Illinois sofreram a influência de outras tempestades embora de menor intensidade. 
Winconsin, Estado vizinho do de Illinois viu um tornado e a queda de granizo causar vários feridos e provocar vários danos materiais. O governo do Indiana viu-se obrigado a declarar o Estado de emergência em 21 condados e a pedir à Guarda Costeira da região dos Grandes Lagos auxílio para as operações de evacuação de várias centenas de pessoas bloqueadas pelas inundações que se fizeram sentir. No Estado do Indiana, as inundações chegaram a ameaçar barragens, alagaram auto-estradas e obrigaram as autoridades a proceder a inúmeras evacuações, nas quais as mais graves foram 250 doentes e pessoal médico do hospital "Columbus", a sul da capital do Estado, Indianapolis. Em Morgan foram também evacuados pelas forças de socorro cerca de 150 residentes de um lar inundado. 
O Departamento de Segurança Interna de Indiana informou que uma pessoa morreu afogada numa inundação na estrada inter-estadual 70, na região ocidental do Estado, de que resultou ainda no desaparecimento de uma outra pessoa. A norte, no Michigan, dois paquetes do jornal "The Grand Rapids Press" morreram afogados quando o seu carro caiu a um rio que destruiu a estrada em que circulavam. 
Diversas estradas e auto-estradas estão cortadas, e por todo o Estado do Michigan registaram-se evacuações de habitantes, nomeadamente em Seymour, onde cem pessoas tiveram de ser retiradas e levadas para um local seguro devido à subida das águas do rio White, de acordo com a Associated Press. Na zona do lago Prince, as barragens encontram-se ameaçadas devido à subida do nível das águas, ameaçando a cidade de Nineveh. Em Vigo as autoridades retiraram das suas habitações cerca de 200 pessoas e tiveram de as transportar para outros locais. 
O mau tempo vai continuar a fazer-se sentir nos Estados Unidos e o Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia colocou zonas dos Estados do Illinois e Wisconsin sob alerta para fortes tempestades.

Eduardo Caetano, RTP


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2008 às 14:54)

*Rios transbordam e inundam cidade de Iowa causando 15 mortes*


A cidade de Cedar Rapids, no estado norte-americano de Iowa, foi inundada nesta sexta-feira devido à cheia do rio, que transbordou com fortes chuvas e tornados, obrigando os moradores dessa localidade a abandonarem suas casas. Quinze pessoas já morreram vítimas das inundações e milhares foram evacuadas, segundo fontes oficiais. Os sacos de areia e os diques não foram suficientes para conter a invasão das águas.
Os prédios públicos de Cedar Rapids, principalmente a prefeitura e a biblioteca, foram invadidos pelas águas, que arrastaram pelas janelas móveis e documentos. O hospital foi evacuado, assim com a penitenciária, onde os presos tiveram tempo apenas para ser transferidos com seus colchões poucas horas antes que a água invadisse as celas. "Estamos lutando contra a inundação há dez dias", disse Bret Voorhees, porta-voz da Administração de Segurança e Emergência de Iowa. Novas tempestades devem acontecer no sábado na região, segundo meteorologistas. 
Voorhees falou em 15 mortos e milhares de pessoas desabrigadas desde o início das tempestades. O desastre teve início depois da passagem de um tornado pela cidade no dia 25 de maio. Desde então, não parou de chover na região. Entre as vítimas estão quatro adolescentes, mortos na quarta-feira por um tornado em um acampamento de exploradores no oeste de Iowa. "Nove de nossos principais rios estão em níveis recorde", explicou o porta-voz à AFP.
Além disso, outras duas pessoas morreram nas inundações em Indiana, e dois funcionários morreram afogados no domingo quando seu automóvel caiu em um canal que havia transbordado, informou o Serviço Climático Americano. Outra pessoa morreu na quinta-feira, quando um tornado passou pela cidade de Chapman, no Kansas.
Em dez condados foram dadas ordens de evacuação obrigatória e 83 condados foram declarados áreas de desastre federal. "Estamos presos sem ter para onde ir," afirmou Gloria Hines, que vive a algumas quadras do local onde o rio transbordou em Cedar Rapids.
A maior enchente da história do estado de Iowa ganhou ainda mais volume nesta sexta-feira depois que as chuvas torrenciais atingiram esse estado do meio-oeste na quinta-feira, enquanto cidades localizadas mais abaixo se preparam para o pior. A Guarda Nacional foi mobilizada para auxiliar um exército de voluntários nas tarefas de resgate. 

AFP


----------



## Vince (17 Jun 2008 às 21:26)

Os prejuízos das inundações no Midwest, em especial no Iowa, já ascendem quase aos 3 biliões de dólares.
Até ao momento estão já entre as 10 maiores inundações não tropicais nos EUA desde 1980.

E a situação ainda não terminou, esperam-se mais inundações nestes dias:


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jun 2008 às 15:05)

*800 incêndios na Califórnia só esta terça-feira*

Trovoadas secas muito intensas provocaram mais de 800 incêndios florestais, no Norte da Califórnia só durante esta terça-feira. Cerca de 8000 relâmpagos atingiram a vegetação, que já está muito seca, por causa da falta de chuva que se verifica na região há já dois anos. 
Como, no fim-de-semana, já tinham deflagrado outros 700 fogos, a situação está num ponto crítico. O Governador da Califórnia, Arnold Schwarzenegger, reconheceu que os meios de combate estão no limite. Milhares de bombeiros e dezenas de aeronaves, incluindo aviões a jacto com grande capacidade de descarga, estão envolvidos nas operações. Mesmo assim, centenas de pessoas foram obrigadas a fugir de casas. Para piorar ainda mais a situação, prevêem-se mais trovoadas para o final da semana.

TVI


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2008 às 23:58)

*Rio Mississipi transborda e inunda cidade do Missouri*

O aumento do nível das águas do rio Mississipi após as chuvas das últimas semanas no centro dos Estados Unidos causou hoje o transbordamento de vários diques e inundou a localidade de Winfield, no Missouri, informaram as autoridades. Milhares de pessoas continuam evacuadas e dezenas de milhares de hectares de terra de cultivo continuam afetados pelas piores inundações dos últimos 15 anos, que causaram bilhões de perdas e aumentaram os temores de altas ainda mais fortes dos preços dos alimentos no mundo. 
Em Winfield, uma localidade de 800 habitantes ao norte de Saint Louis, a crescida que ameaçava inundar a cidade há dias finalmente transbordou os diques e as barreiras erguidas com sacos de terra, para alagar uma área de uma centena de casas.  A Guarda Nacional e o Corpo de Engenheiros do Exército abandonou as operações para colocar sacos de terra e se retirou a uma área de maior elevação devido a questões de segurança. 
Espera-se que o aumento do nível do rio chegue a Saint Louis, a cidade mais importante do Missouri, na segunda-feira, embora não se acredite que os sistemas de diques e comportas instalados no local corram risco de transbordar. As autoridades indicam, no entanto, que nos últimos dias pararam as fortes tempestades registradas na zona afetada e os níveis da cheia diminuíram. 
As tempestades causaram a morte de pelo menos 24 pessoas no último mês, e mais de 38 mil pessoas foram evacuadas, a maioria delas no Estado de Iowa, o mais afetado pelas inundações.

Folha Online


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2008 às 12:07)

*Mais de 1.450 incêndios permanecem activos na Califórnia*

Mais de 1.450 incêndios continuavam hoje activos no Norte e no centro da Califórnia onde 1.540 quilómetros quadrados de florestas e mato arderam em dez dias, segundo os últimos números dos bombeiros. A área ardida desde 20 de Junho equivale a duas vezes a da cidade de Nova Iorque. Não há vítimas a lamentar, mas 29 residências, uma loja e outras 21 estruturas ficaram destruídas. 
"Centenas de incêndios continuam activos e fora de qualquer controlo mas centenas de outros foram dominados. Continuamos a trabalhar intensamente (...) e fazemos incontestavelmente progressos", declarou uma porta-voz dos bombeiros da Califórnia, Cheri Patterson. Cerca de 19.200 pessoas, entre bombeiros e militares, contribuem para o esforço de luta contra as chamas, apoiados por 1.400 camiões cisternas e uma centena de helicópteros. "Bombeiros vindos de 41 Estados" norte-americanos participam nas operações, segundo Patterson: "nunca tal se viu".
Na região de Big Sur, a 200 quilómetros a Sul de São Francisco, mais de 1.200 instalações continuavam ameaçadas. Os bombeiros esperavam hoje uma trégua com a entrada de ar marítimo carregado de humidade, segundo os medias locais. Mas a frente de fogo estava hoje a apenas 1,5 quilómetros das casas. Só três por cento deste incêndio estava dominado e a estrada da costa que liga Los Angeles a São Francisco permanecia hoje fechada.
A enfrentar uma seca pelo segundo ano consecutivo, a Califórnia, de clima mediterrânico e semi-desértico, é com frequência devastada por incêndios. Em Outubro de 2007, arderam 2.100 quilómetros quadrados no Sul do Estado: oito pessoas morreram e arderam 2.000 casas. 

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2008 às 19:04)

*Neve em Julho não dá jeito, mas é uma benção*

Hoje é feriado nos Estados Unidos. Em Montana, uma das tradições é dar uma voltinha pela estrada "Going to the Sun", por meio das Montanhas Rochosas. Tradicionalmente, a estrada está aberta a partir do início de Junho, mas este ano estava coberta de neve um mês depois. Desde que há lembrança, apenas uma vez, durante a segunda Guerra Mundial, a estrada não esteve aberta para o feriado. E nunca desde aí, tão tarde como este ano. Foi preciso abri-la, com os limpa-neve...

Mas o que é uma desgraça para a economia local, por via da estrada fechada, é um maná para os agricultores da região. Está garantida água, do degelo, até seguramente ao final do Verão...

In:EcoTretas

Ihihihihi


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2008 às 23:03)

*Montréal: Trombe d'eau à l'horizon*




Une trombe d'eau s'est formée dans la grande région de Montréal, mercredi après-midi. Le phénomène, observé à Montréal et Lanoraie, indique que la situation météorologique est instable dans la région. La trombe d'eau a provoqué des pluies diluviennes en plus de forcer Environnement Canada à émettre une alerte d'orage violent pour Montréal et Laval. L'alerte, entrée en vigueur à 13 h 25, est maintenue jusqu'à 20 h.
Le ciel s'est dégagé depuis, mais les régions du nord-est de Montréal pourraient recevoir de la grêle, de forts vents, et une tornade pourrait même se former. Un front chaud en provenance du sud apporte ces perturbations météorologiques dans la région de Montréal.

Radio-Canada.ca


This was taken in my back yard today July 23rd. It was the first time that I ever saw a twister in MOntreal, Quebec...Usualy see these in movies or hear about them on the news. All of us at work were freaked out, wondering if it was going to hit our office. At this point it was about 1000 feet from us, standing there...just dazing at it! It was beautiful to see, and also frightnening to watch as it sucked up the water from St. Laurence River. Incredible.... 

Jenniexotica


----------



## iceworld (5 Out 2008 às 00:14)

*RRelâmpago atingiu homem nos Estados Unidos*

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=366485&tema=31


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2008 às 00:25)

*Incêndios florestais deixam um morto e 1.200 desabrigados em Los Angeles*

Uma pessoa morreu em dois fortes incêndios florestais que atingiram o norte de Los Angeles (Califórnia, oeste), forçando a evacuação de 1.200 pessoas e o fechamento de estradas e escolas. O corpo de um homem, aparentemente morador de rua, foi encontrado próximo a uma rua movimentada no noroeste da cidade, indicou o prefeito de Los Angeles, Antonio Villaraigosa.
Mais de mil bombeiros ainda lutam nesta segunda-feira contra as chamas fora de controle no norte de Los Angeles (Califórnia, oeste) que forçou a evacuação de 1.200 pessoas e o fechamento de estradas e escolas. Porta-vozes dos bombeiros indicaram que o fogo atingiu a Floresta Nacional Angeles e consumiu até as 7H30 (14H30 GMT) 1.295 hectares de vegetação. Algumas rajadas dos fortes ventos de Santa Ana ainda podiam ser sentidas na área.
Uma casa, quatro estruturas e três trailers foram destruídos pelo fogo, que só teve 5% de sua extensão contida até agora, segundo as autoridades do departamento dos Bombeiros do Condado de Los Angeles. Pela manhã, a mesma fonte havia calculado que 20% já estava controlado. Três estradas importantes e quatro escolas tiveram que ser fechadas. O incêndio começou na madrugada de domingo, e sua origem ainda não foi determinada.
O estado da Califórnia (oeste) é freqüentemente cenário de incêndios florestais devido à seca, aos fortes ventos e à rápida urbanização nas zonas rurais. A última temporada dos ventos de Santa Ana, no ano passado, deixou um rastro de destruição, com incêndios que causaram oito mortes, reduziram a cinzas 2.000 casas, provocaram a evacuação de 640.000 pessoas e somou 1 bilhão de dólares em danos materiais, em um dos piores desastres da história da Califórnia.
Em junho e julho deste ano, cerca de 2.000 incêndios foram registrados na Califórnia, destruindo 3.500 km2 de área verde, segundo as autoridades. 

AFP


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2008 às 21:06)

Incêndios junto a los Angeles. 





http://www.imageshack.us/

O círculo azul junto a San Diego já vinha com a imagem


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Dez 2008 às 20:33)

*Neve no Golfo do México *

Está a nevar no Golfo do México. Quem o diz é o cientista texano Bruce Richard que faz parte de um fórum internacional. A queda de neve teve início no dia 10 de Dezembro de 2008, como se observou em Houston, Texas.

Segundo os peritos da região, é um acontecimento muito raro. Realmente, nevar no Texas em Dezembro é um caso raríssimo. Aconteceu nevar com significado apenas três vezes em pouco mais de 100 anos (1895-2004).

Nevar tão cedo, a 10 de Dezembro, no Texas ainda é mais raro. O registo histórico indica outro 10 de Dezembro no ano de 1944. O mais completo registo de recordes do Texas encontra-se no WRC - Weather Research Center (Houston Snow).

Também nevou cedo no dia 13 de Dezembro de 1961. Há 47 anos! Essa queda de neve situou-se no final do Óptimo Climático Contemporâneo de 1930-1960 e no início do curto arrefecimento contemporâneo de 1960-1970.

Além desta última data, nevou em 17 de Dezembro de 1996 e em 22 de Dezembro de 1989. Datas estas um pouco distantes, mas, curiosamente, já dentro do Período Quente Contemporâneo de 1970-1998. Também nevou em 24 de Dezembro de 2004, já fora deste período.

É evidente que nenhum destes acontecimentos é consistente com a ideia – ou, vá lá, a hipótese sem comprovação – do “aquecimento global” provocado pelas emissões antropogénicas de gases com efeito de estufa.

Além do mais, fica mais uma vez demonstrada a não existência real do esquema tricelular da circulação geral da atmosfera que está embebido nos modelos informáticos do clima considerados pelo IPCC.

Um leitor assíduo, astrónomo amador, teve a amabilidade, que se agradece publicamente, de escrever hoje uma mensagem extensa da qual se destaca esta passagem que confirma a notícia obtida através da outra fonte:

«Tenho um amigo a fazer um doutoramento na Universidade de Houston. Falei hoje com ele e relatou-me uma situação invulgar: neve abundante na costa do golfo, do Texas à Louisiana. Neve costeira abaixo do paralelo 30 não deve ser um fenómeno muito frequente!» – Pedro Cotrim.

Fonte do artigo






In: Mitos climáticos

O artigo diz tudo


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2008 às 20:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> O artigo diz tudo



Diz o quê Mário ? Diz que nevou na Lousiana e isso prova _«a não existência real do esquema tricelular da circulação geral da atmosfera que está embebido nos modelos informáticos do clima considerados pelo IPCC»_


----------



## iceworld (13 Dez 2008 às 00:55)

Tempestade de gelo deixa milhões de pessoas sem electricidade 


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...eixa+milhoes+de+pessoas+sem+electricidade.htm


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2008 às 10:58)

*Quarta-feira, 24 de Dezembro de 2008*

CHICAGO - Milhares de pessoas sofreram com atrasos em suas viagens para participar das festas de Natal no norte dos Estados Unidos. O motivo foi uma intensa tormenta de inverno, que obrigou centenas de vôos a serem cancelados e cobriu de neve ruas, trilhos e rodovias. "Estamos vendo um caos aqui", resumiu Ed Shimon, meteorologista do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional. 
Shimon passou seis dias no escritório em Lincoln, Illinois, por causa da densa nevasca. "Cada dia ocorre outra coisa, não há tempo para ficar entediado." Centenas de passageiros sofreram com as longas esperas e os vôos atrasados ou cancelados. Várias rodovias e ruas estavam cobertas de neve e de gelo perigosamente escorregadio.
O centro do país ficou debaixo de neve, a tal ponto que em Chicago se previa o acúmulo de 10 centímetros e no noroeste dos EUA, de até 51 centímetros. No nordeste do país a neve também era forte. Perto de 500 pessoas tiveram que passar a noite no Aeroporto Internacional O''Hare, de Chicago, após cerca de 500 vôos terem sido cancelados ontem, segundo uma porta-voz do Departamento de Aviação da cidade. Hoje, mais de 100 vôos foram cancelados em O''Hare e havia mais atrasos em Newark, Nova Jersey.
Em Massachusetts houve muitos acidentes por causa do gelo. A rodovia interestadual 495 foi fechada desde Middleborough até Wareham, após vários choques. Na Pensilvânia houve também vários acidentes, inclusive um envolvendo 22 veículos, que não deixou feridos. Existem alertas de tormenta para moradores do oeste e de partes do centro e nordeste dos Estados Unidos. Também há possibilidade de inundações no norte de Indiana, por causa dos temporais e da neve derretida. 

Estadão


----------

